# Sinamics G110 CPM110 USS Dahlandermotor



## Msonst (5 November 2021)

Guten Morgen,

Leider muss ich meine Drehmaschine an einem Frequenzumrichter betreiben, da in der Werkstatt kein Drehstrom vorhanden ist.

Hierfür habe ich mir den Sinamics G110 CPM110 USS besorgt, den ich über BOP einstelle.

Der Frequenzumrichter soll keine Drehzahl regeln, sondern ausschließlich die Umsetzung von 230V auf Drehstrom erledigen, da die Maschine selbst eine Drehzahlregelung hat. 

In der Maschine ist ein polumschaltbarer Dahlandermotor verbaut.

Nun habe ich im Internet mehrfach gelesen, dass es keine gute Idee ist, einen Dahlandermotor an einem Frequenzumrichter zu betreiben, da dieser den Ausgang des Frequenzumrichters beschädigen könnte.

Könnte sich hierzu bitte jemand einmal äußern, der den oben genannten Frequenzumrichter kennt?

Vielen Dank und schönen Freitag, 
Michael


----------



## dekuika (5 November 2021)

Das eigentliche Problem ist, dass aus Deinem Frequenzumrichter dann nur 3x230 Volt Drehstrom kommt. Ein normaler Asynchronmotor wird dann auf Dreieck geklemmt. Das kannst Du aber bei Deinem Motor nicht. Siehe Typenschild. Und dann solltest Du am FU normalerweise die Verbindung zum Motor im Betrieb niemals trennen, auch wenn es inzwischen wohl schon FU's gibt, die damit kein Problem haben..


----------



## Msonst (5 November 2021)

Um ehrlich zu sein hatte ich angenommen, dass die 230 Volt, die normalerweise auf dem Typenschild bei Dreieckschaltung stehen schlicht vergessen wurden und sich die 0,8 kW in der Zeile drunter auf die Dreieckschaltung beziehen. 🤣
Habe erst danach gelernt, dass es sich hierbei um einen dahlandermotor handelt.

Hast du Vorschläge, wie ich den Motor an 230 Volt zum laufen bekomme? Oder muss ich einen neuen Motor kaufen? Betriebskondensator wird in diesem Fall genauso wenig gehen, oder?

Für mich wäre es ja auch okay, den Motor in einer der beiden Schaltpositionen zu lassen und nur diese zu benutzen. Es handelt sich ja hierbei nur um eine temporäre Lösung, bis die neue Werkstatt mit Drehstrom fertig ist.

Gruß Michael


----------



## dekuika (5 November 2021)

Also ich würde einen 1,5 kw Lichtstrommotor mit ca. 3000 u/min hernehmen und den mit einer Keilriemenuntersetzung 2:1 herabreduzieren. Kostet ungefähr 200 €. Alles andere ist meiner Meinung nach Spielerei.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (5 November 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Also ich würde einen 1,5 kw Lichtstrommotor mit ca. 3000 u/min hernehmen und den mit einer Keilriemenuntersetzung 2:1 herabreduzieren. Kostet ungefähr 200 €. Alles andere ist meiner Meinung nach Spielerei.


 Eine rotierende Umformer.

Die gibt es bestimmt auch irgendwo fix und fertig gebraucht zu kaufen


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 November 2021)

Kauf dir doch einen gebrauchten Standard Drehstrommotor 4-polig in der Baugröße mit 230/400V. Den kannst du dann in Dreieck an deinem FU betreiben. Die vorige Polumschaltung kannst du dann ja über Frequenzanpassung am FU machen, oder bringst gleich ein Poti an.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (5 November 2021)

Msonst schrieb:


> Hast du Vorschläge, wie ich den Motor an 230 Volt zum laufen bekomme? Oder muss ich einen neuen Motor kaufen? Betriebskondensator wird in diesem Fall genauso wenig gehen, oder?



Ein Versuch ist es werd. Das geht.
Die volle Leistung steht dir dann aber nicht mehr zu Verfügung


----------



## dekuika (5 November 2021)

Wieviel kw hat dein fu?


----------



## Msonst (5 November 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Also ich würde einen 1,5 kw Lichtstrommotor mit ca. 3000 u/min hernehmen und den mit einer Keilriemenuntersetzung 2:1 herabreduzieren. Kostet ungefähr 200 €. Alles andere ist meiner Meinung nach Spielerei.


Hallo, vielen Dank für die Antwort. Gibt es ihr Nachschlagewerke oder Hersteller im bei denen man gut nach den Parametern filtern kann? Gibt es hier eine Standardvorgehensweise? Der Motor scheint der Baugröße 100 zu sein.


----------



## Msonst (5 November 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Wieviel kw hat dein fu?


Der FU hat 2,2 kW


----------



## dekuika (5 November 2021)

Dann kannst Du ja einen Drehstrommotor nehmen und den auf dreieck klemmen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 November 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Dann kannst Du ja einen Drehstrommotor nehmen und den auf dreieck klemmen.


Nur jeden Motor der in Dreieckschaltung an 230 V Nennspannung betrieben wird, also mit 230/400V auf dem Typenschild. Sollte man für jemanden der sich damit nicht auskennt dazuschreiben.

Ich habe heute noch einen 22 kW Motor mit 230/400V Nennspannung gehabt, dachte auch, dass gibt es überhaupt nicht.


----------



## dekuika (5 November 2021)

Stimmt, man sollte aber auch noch erwähnen, dass der Schutz durch einen FI-Schalter hinter dem FU nicht mehr gegeben ist. Und das der normale FI auch so auslösen kann. Kenne ich von meiner Drechselbank.


----------



## Msonst (5 November 2021)

Also dann, neuer Motor. Hatte gehofft dass vermeiden zu können.

Eckdaten:
230/400, ca 1380rpm, Größe 100, <2.2kw, polumschaltbar

An den Schaft muss vorne noch eine Vario Keilriemenscheibe. Der Motor sieht aus als hätte er einen längeren Schaft als normal.

Schaftdurchmesser ist 30 mm.
Motor in Dreieck schalten.

Könnte mich jemand ein bisschen anleiten, wie ich mit diesen Daten nun zu einem neuen Motor komme? Ich nehme an, die Befestigung muss ich noch messen?

Mache mich jetzt erstmal dran den Motor auszubauen, um ihn richtig vermessen zu können.

Gruß und danke für eure Unterstützung
Michael


----------



## Oberchefe (5 November 2021)

Wenn es nur eine temporäre Lösung sein soll, ist vielleicht das einfacher:





						notstromaggregat 400v online kaufen | eBay
					

Tolle Angebote bei eBay für notstromaggregat 400v. Sicher einkaufen.



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Msonst (5 November 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Wenn es nur eine temporäre Lösung sein soll, ist vielleicht das einfacher:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gute Idee, aber das würde mir meine Nachbarn wohl nie verzeihen, wenn ich damit spät am Abend in der Werkstatt arbeite 😀


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 November 2021)

Msonst schrieb:


> Könnte mich jemand ein bisschen anleiten, wie ich mit diesen Daten nun zu einem neuen Motor komme? Ich nehme an, die Befestigung muss ich noch messen?



Es gibt sogenannte Normmotoren bei denen einige Abmessungen relevant sind. Deiner ist laut Typenschild Baugröße 100 L.  Dazu kommt noch die Bauform, wenn du einen Motor hast der waagerecht montiert ist, also Füße unten ohne Flansch, dann ist das Bauform B3.

Wichtige Abmessungen sind diese:


----------



## Holzmichl (6 November 2021)

Wenn Du deinen Motor umgerüstet hast von Dahlander auf FU, willst Du aus Erfahrung nicht mehr auf Dahlander zurück.

Für Baugröße 100 hab ich jetzt auf die Schnelle Motoren von 2,2kW bis 4,0kW(außer Norm - Baugröße reduziert) gefunden.
Jeweils mit IE3-stromsparend, 230V/400V-Wicklung, F-Isoklasse und PTC als Temperatur-Überwachung für FU-Betrieb. Preis für Neumotore von 220 - 300€ zzgl MwSt.
Was man dazu sagen muss, allerdings Asia-Produktion mit Vertrieb in Deutschland.
Haben wir aber auch schon eingesetzt im Industrie-Umfeld - passt bei nicht ganz so harten Umgebungsbedingungen. War der Situation geschuldet und die Motore waren lagernd. 
Bei Bedarf: Schau mal bei seva-tec.de

Wo man aufpassen muss - Normmaß für Baugröße 100 scheint ne 28er Welle zu sein!
Bei Siemens G110 1-phasig hast Du normal kein Problem mit nem FI, das funktioniert auch ohne Allstromsensitiven-FI.


----------



## Holzmichl (6 November 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute noch einen 22 kW Motor mit 230/400V Nennspannung gehabt, dachte auch, dass gibt es überhaupt nicht.


Geben tuts vieles. Hab auch schon nen 45kW Drehstrommotor gesehen mit 230V/400V Wicklung. Original vom Maschinenhersteller bestellt für 87Hz Kennlinie mit 75kW FU 
Bei SEW kann man bis zum 160kW Motor mit 230V/400V Wicklung regulär bestellen. Hat dann schlappe 475A auf 230V...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 November 2021)

Ich hab ja mal Elektromaschinenbauer gelernt und insgesamt 10 Jahre in dem Bereich gearbeitet, da gab es schon mal den ein oder anderen Exoten, aber für Standardanwendungen kommt meistens auch ein Standardmotor zum Einsatz. Als ein Kunde meinte, er hat einen 22 kW Motor für eine meiner Meinung nach Standardanwendung, meinte ich nur, mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit in Dreieck zu schalten - das Typenschild sagte dann eben doch etwas anderes. Wir hatten vorher aber auch zwei italienische "Motori Trifasi" deren Hersteller es wohl nicht als relevant ansahen, die Nennspannung auf dem Typenschild anzugeben.

Eine offizielle Baugrößentabelle der IEC Normmotoren scheint es überhaupt nicht frei zu geben. In meinem alten Buch gab es nämlich auch noch die Baugröße 100 L, in der IEC gibt es nur noch 100.

Wird die Verstellung mit den Vario-Scheiben denn überhaupt genutzt? Ansonsten würde ich überlegen auf ein starres Verhältnis zu wechseln wenn es da mit dem Wellendurchmesser Probleme gibt.


----------



## Msonst (6 November 2021)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Wenn Du deinen Motor umgerüstet hast von Dahlander auf FU, willst Du aus Erfahrung nicht mehr auf Dahlander zurück.
> 
> Für Baugröße 100 hab ich jetzt auf die Schnelle Motoren von 2,2kW bis 4,0kW(außer Norm - Baugröße reduziert) gefunden.
> Jeweils mit IE3-stromsparend, 230V/400V-Wicklung, F-Isoklasse und PTC als Temperatur-Überwachung für FU-Betrieb. Preis für Neumotore von 220 - 300€ zzgl MwSt.
> ...


Hallo, habe da gerade mal geschaut. Motoren mit Schaft Durchmesser 30 mm habe ich dort allerdings nicht gefunden.


----------



## Msonst (6 November 2021)

Msonst schrieb:


> Also dann, neuer Motor. Hatte gehofft dass vermeiden zu können.
> 
> Eckdaten:
> 230/400, ca 1380rpm, Größe 100, <2.2kw, polumschaltbar
> ...



Ergänzung:
Passfeder: 50 x 8
Schafthöhe: 100mm
Gewinde vorne: M8
Befestigung: 140 x 160

Muss der Motor jetzt noch polumschaltbar sein? Wenn nein, wie lässt sich dann die Drehrichtung an der Maschine einstellen?

Ich kann gut nachvollziehen warum jemand, der auf FU umgerüstet hat nicht mehr  im Fall einer manuellen Schaltungen der Drehgeschwindigkeit in der Maschine. In meinem Fall habe ich vorne ein Einstellrad, das über Zahnriemen die Geschwindigkeit Name steuert


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 November 2021)

Msonst schrieb:


> Muss der Motor jetzt noch polumschaltbar sein? Wenn nein, wie lässt sich dann die Drehrichtung an der Maschine einstellen?



Polumschaltbar bedeutet nur die Umschaltung von Drehzahl(en) und nicht der Drehrichtung. Eine Dahlanderschaltung ist dann eine wicklungs- und somit kostentechnisch effiziente Variante um jedoch nur im Verhältnis 1:2 umzuschalten. In deinem Fall 4/8 polig mit 1500/750 1/Min minus Schlupf.

Ich weiß nicht was du da für eine Drehbank hast, aber die Umschaltung der Drehrichtung erfolgt bei älteren Drehmaschinen eigentlich immer über ein Getriebe. Ich weiß auch nicht ob man das überhaupt über den Motor haben will, z.B. beim Gewindeschneiden auf der Maschine.


----------



## Msonst (6 November 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Polumschaltbar bedeutet nur die Umschaltung von Drehzahl(en) und nicht der Drehrichtung. Eine Dahlanderschaltung ist dann eine wicklungs- und somit kostentechnisch effiziente Variante um jedoch nur im Verhältnis 1:2 umzuschalten. In deinem Fall 4/8 polig mit 1500/750 1/Min minus Schlupf.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht was du da für eine Drehbank hast, aber die Umschaltung der Drehrichtung erfolgt bei älteren Drehmaschinen eigentlich immer über ein Getriebe. Ich weiß auch nicht ob man das überhaupt über den Motor haben will, z.B. beim Gewindeschneiden auf der Maschine.


Oh, gut das du das sagst, ich dachte es ging hierbei um die Richtungsumkehr... na dann ist Polumschaltbar quasi vom Tisch, das macht ja der FU stufenlos.

Jeder Motor, von dem ich bisher dachte er könnte gehen, hatte nur 28 mm Schaftdurchmesser. Oder gibt es hier eine Möglichkeit mit einer Hülse, die über den Schaft geschoben wird den Durchmesser auf 30 mm zu erhöhen?

Die Maschine ist eine LZ 280 von Weiler.

Gruß Michael


----------



## dekuika (6 November 2021)

Was hat Deine Drehbank für einen Spanndurchmesser? Hat sie ein Getriebe? Du erwähntest eine Drehzahlregelung. Wie sieht die aus?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 November 2021)

Hier mal ein Foto einer solchen Maschine, ein echtes Schmuckstück 😀


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 November 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Du erwähntest eine Drehzahlregelung.


Ich vermute mal das dort ein Variogetriebe drin ist ( wegen dem Handrad unten links auf dem Foto )


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 November 2021)

Betriebsanleitung:


----------



## dekuika (6 November 2021)

Denke ich auch. Ich würde den Motor zwischen 30 und 80 Hz betreiben und mittels Riemenscheibe so einstellen, dass ich bei 80 Hz die gleiche Geschwindigkeit auf der Antriebswelle der Drehmaschine habe wie vorher bei 1450 U/Min. Dann habe ich bei 30 Hz die 750 Umdrehungen. Bei 30 Hz wirkt die Innenkühlung des Motors noch, so dass er nicht übermäßig warm werden sollte. Als Riemenscheibe würde ich TaperLock nehmen. Das erleichtert die spätereen Umbauten. Wenn es geht, den Kaltleiter des Motors an den FU anschließen. Und alle Anschlusswerte des Motors in den FU eingeben.


----------



## dekuika (6 November 2021)

Laut der Betriebsanleitung hat die Maschine einen eintourigen Motor. Warum dann die mehrstufige Riemenscheibe und der Dahlandermotor?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 November 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Laut der Betriebsanleitung hat die Maschine einen eintourigen Motor.


Laut der Betriebsanweisung gibt es mehrere Varianten der Drehbank.


----------



## Msonst (6 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Foto einer solchen Maschine, ein echtes Schmuckstück 😀
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank kann man dass du schonmal in einem Foto rausgesucht hast es handelt sich hier in der Tat exakt um so eine Maschine, allerdings nicht mehr in und original Lackierung

Anbei ein paar Bilder, damit ihr euch das besser vorstellen könnt


----------



## Msonst (6 November 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Laut der Betriebsanleitung hat die Maschine einen eintourigen Motor. Warum dann die mehrstufige Riemenscheibe und der Dahlandermotor?


Die Riemenscheibe ist keine feste Riemenscheibe, sondern ein sogenannter Vario Antrieb. Sprich mit einer Handkurbel wird der Abstand zwischen zwei Riemenscheiben verändert, was dazu führt dass sich die Drehzahl ändert. Auf der Welle befinden sich zwei lose Zahnriemenscheiben, die durch eine Feder zusammengepresst werden. Eigentliche Vario Antrieb befindet sich im oberen Teil der Maschine.

Die Funktion würde ich eigentlich auch ganz gerne beibehalten, weil sie beim Arbeiten schon sehr praktisch ist. Außerdem ist sie quasi das Herzstück dieser Maschine 🤣

Gruß Michael


----------



## Msonst (6 November 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Was hat Deine Drehbank für einen Spanndurchmesser? Hat sie ein Getriebe? Du erwähntest eine Drehzahlregelung. Wie sieht die aus?


Ist momentan ein 160er Dreibackenfutter von Röhm drauf. Den genauen Spanndurchmesser müsste ich erst nachsehen. Spindeldurchlass ist 24mm. Drehzahl wird über Vario Getriebe eingestellt. Ansonsten die üblichen Zahnräder zum herstellen der Vorschubgeschwindigkeit.

Das Getriebe unten im Bild ist aus meiner Sicht deutlich über schmiert, daher reinige ich die Zahnräder gerade 🤣

Gruß Michael


----------



## Heinileini (6 November 2021)

Msonst schrieb:


> ... ein sogenannter Vario Antrieb. ...


----------



## Msonst (6 November 2021)

Noch mal zurück zu der Frage: gibt es Baugröße 100 Normmotoren mit 30 mm Wellen?

Gruß Michael


----------



## dekuika (6 November 2021)

Hast Du schon mal über einen Anpasstrafo von 230 auf 400 v nachgedacht? Der kommt direkt an den FU. Dann könntest Du die Maschine so lassen.


----------



## Msonst (6 November 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Hast Du schon mal über einen Anpasstrafo von 230 auf 400 v nachgedacht? Der kommt direkt an den FU. Dann könntest Du die Maschine so lassen.


Nein, ehrlich gesagt noch nicht. Wusste nicht dass es so etwas gibt. Könntest du mir hierzu ein bisschen mehr sagen? Das klingt für mich nach eine super Lösung, weil ich den Motor trotzdem weiter verwenden kann und die Maschine quasi nicht verändern muss.


----------



## dekuika (6 November 2021)

__





						Unknown type no.
					





					www.taunus-transformatoren.de
				



So etwas mit 1500 Watt. Der kommt direkt an den FU. Auf die Sekundärseite kommt der Motor von Deiner Maschine. Polumschalter und Wendeschalter können bleiben.


----------



## dekuika (6 November 2021)

__





						Drehstrom-Trenntransformator 230 V / 400 V, 4 kVA
					

Drei-Phasen-Trenntransformator (Drehstromtransformator) 230 V / 400 V, 4 kVA



					www.taunus-transformatoren.de


----------



## Msonst (6 November 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klingt hochinteressant. Denkst du das ist preislich im Rahmen, oder bezahlt man für so etwas Tausende von Euro?


----------



## dekuika (6 November 2021)

Ich würde einfach mal einen anfragen. Wir setzen bei uns auf die Art 1x230vac 50 hz auf 3x42vac 200hz um.


----------



## Msonst (6 November 2021)

Habe ich gerade gemacht. Eigentlich würden auch drei separate Trafos von 230 auf 400 Volt gehen, wenn ein einzelner Trafo zu teuer wäre, oder? Oder müssen die aufeinander abgestimmt sein?

Wie kamst du auf 4kVA? Oder war das nur ein Beispiel? Weil eigentlich müssten doch 2 kVA auch reichen, oder?

Gruß Michael


----------



## dekuika (6 November 2021)

Da bin ich überfragt. Normalerweise hat der Anpassungstrafo auch 230 Volt Sekundärwicklungen die aber in Stern verschaltet werden. Den Sternpunkt führt man als Neutral bzw. Mittelpunktleiter heraus und auf PE. Dadurch hast Du dann 400v zwischen den Phasen und 230v gegen PE. Und VDE gerecht wäre es auch.


----------



## Blockmove (6 November 2021)

@dekuika 

Du hast schon gelesen, dass er keinen Drehstrom in der Werkstatt hat?
Der einphasige G110 hat - meines Wissens - eine Eingangsspannung von max. 240V.
Also kommt zum Anpasstrafo noch ein neuer FU.

Meiner Meinung nach ist ein normaler Asynchronmotor in Dreieck die beste (und günstigste) Wahl.


----------



## dekuika (6 November 2021)

Ich hätte den Trafo hinter den FU geschaltet.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 November 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Ich hätte den Trafo hinter den FU geschaltet.


Ähm


----------



## Blockmove (6 November 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Ich hätte den Trafo hinter den FU geschaltet.



Schon mal mit einem Siemens G110 getestet?


----------



## Msonst (6 November 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Schon mal mit einem Siemens G110 getestet?


Aus deiner Antwort entnehme ich es ist keine gute Idee?


----------



## dekuika (6 November 2021)

Mit Siemens noch nicht. Aber Wacker Neuson macht das mit Mitsubishi Umrichter und Trafo nach 42 volt. Habe in der Arbeit so einen liegen.


----------



## Blockmove (6 November 2021)

Msonst schrieb:


> Aus deiner Antwort entnehme ich es ist keine gute Idee?


Naja ich will nicht ausschließen, dass es geht.
Aber Geld für nen Trafo würd ich nicht ausgeben.

Eine andere Alternative:
Setz dich mal mit einem Betrieb für Elektromotoren-Instandsetzung in Verbindung.
Man kann Motoren auch neu wickeln lassen.
Haben wir bei speziellen Bauformen auch schon machen lassen.


----------



## dekuika (6 November 2021)

Dann musst Du aber den Wendeschalter in der Drehmaschine umbauen.


----------



## Msonst (6 November 2021)

Ist es denn nicht möglich einen normmotor Größe 100 mit 30 mm Welle zu bekommen?
In diesem Fall hätte ich wenigstens den Wiederverkaufswert, wenn sich mein Umstände wieder ändern und ich 400 Volt in der Werkstatt habe und den dahlandermotor wieder einbauen könnte.


----------



## NBerger (6 November 2021)

Also der Motor wird auch an 230V laufen, hat dann halt nur 1/3 Leistung.

Vielleicht reicht das ja für die Übergangszeit... Würde ich als erstes testen (keine zusätzlichen Kosten).


----------



## Msonst (7 November 2021)

So, habe heute Abend alles wieder zusammengebaut und den FU angeschlossen. Es ist klar, an der Maschine darf man die Geschwindigkeit am Schalter nicht während des Betriebs ändern, aber die Maschine läuft. Dahlander mit FU geht definitiv.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Blockmove (7 November 2021)

Msonst schrieb:


> So, habe heute Abend alles wieder zusammengebaut und den FU angeschlossen. Es ist klar, an der Maschine darf man die Geschwindigkeit am Schalter nicht während des Betriebs ändern, aber die Maschine läuft. Dahlander mit FU geht definitiv.
> 
> Gruß Michael


Natürlich geht das ... mit 1/3 der Leistung.


----------



## Msonst (7 November 2021)

Na ja, ganz so klar wann mir das nicht. Ich hatte an verschiedenen Stellen gelesen dass dies den Ausgang vom Frequenzumrichter beschädigen kann


----------



## dekuika (7 November 2021)

Du solltest die Maschine dann aber auch nicht mit dem Schalthebel Ein, Aus oder auf Linkslauf umschalten denn damit trennst Du ebenfalls den Motor im laufenden Betrieb vom FU.


----------



## dekuika (7 November 2021)

Also erst Drehrichtung einschalten und dann FU einschalten und umgekehrt.


----------



## Msonst (7 November 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Also erst Drehrichtung einschalten und dann FU einschalten und umgekehrt.


Geht es dabei um den ramp up und ramp down, der fehlen würde, wenn man das nicht tut?

Genau diesen Fall habe ich gestern Abend auch ausprobiert und es hat keine Probleme gemacht. Oder ist das etwas, was den FU im Laufe der Zeit schneller verschleißen lässt?

Könntest du mir bitte erklären, was genau hier zu Problemen führt? Ich würde das gerne verstehen.

Danke und Grüße Michael


----------



## dekuika (7 November 2021)

Deine Maschine hat einen eingebauten Wendeschalter zwischen Stecker und Motor. Den bedienst Du über den Schalthebel. Schaltest Du jetzt die Maschine über diesen Hebel aus, trennst Du den Motor im laufenden Betrieb vom Umrichter. Dabei kannst Du die Endstufe des Umrichters zerschießen. Deshalb auch meine Idee mit dem Trafo. Hinter einem Trafo kannst Du die Verbindung trennen, da ja die Primärwicklung fest am FU bleibt. Wenn ich 3 gleiche Trafos finde, werde ich das die Woche mal testen. Ich habe noch einen gebrauchten 0,75 kw FU von Siemens.


----------



## Msonst (7 November 2021)

Verstehe. Und das Problem wird nicht direkt im FU adressiert? Z.b. durch Ableiten der überschüssigen Leistung? (Gedanklich, DC Welt: Zenerdiode am Ausgang mit 230 V ;-) )


----------



## dekuika (7 November 2021)

Es soll heute schon Umrichter geben, die damit klarkommen. Die kenne ich aber nicht. Man baut aus dem Grund auch keine Motorschutzschalter hinter den FU. Wenn Dein Umbau dauerhaft wäre, müsstest Du den Wendeschalter so umbauen, dass Du über den die Drehrichtung/Freigabe des Umrichters schaltest.


----------



## Msonst (7 November 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Es soll heute schon Umrichter geben, die damit klarkommen. Die kenne ich aber nicht. Man baut aus dem Grund auch keine Motorschutzschalter hinter den FU. Wenn Dein Umbau dauerhaft wäre, müsstest Du den Wendeschalter so umbauen, dass Du über den die Drehrichtung/Freigabe des Umrichters schaltest.


Im Prinzip klar, trotzdem mal noch eine Frage zu dem Kern des Problems:
Eigentlich kann das Problem ja nur verursacht werden durch eine geladene Spule, die sich entlädt, wenn die Last abgeschaltet wird, oder nicht? Entsteht das Problem dann im ACDC, oder im DCAC Teil?

Danke für deine Geduld, aber mir ist es wichtig zu verstehen was da vor sich geht.

Das Bild auf dass ich sehe, während wir uns unterhalten ist folgendes: https://www.mikrocontroller.net/attachment/131720/Schaltplan.PNG
Aus diesem Bild geht für mich nicht hervor, was das Problem sein könnte, da ich dort kein Serien L im Leistungsteil finde.

Oder reden wir über den Ausgangsfilter?

Gruß Michael


----------



## de vliegende hollander (7 November 2021)

Nicht einschalten hängt möchlich mit folgendes zusammen:
Der FU begrenzt selber bei  glaube ich bei 125% In. Mit sicherkeit gibt es auch die höher liegen.

Bei direkt einschalten eines Drehstrommotors hast du bis 600% In.
Da bekommt die Endstufe schon eine auf die fresse. Und auch der Zwischenspannungskreis.


----------



## Oberchefe (7 November 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Man baut aus dem Grund auch keine Motorschutzschalter hinter den FU.



Stimmt so pauschal nicht, bei manchen FUs geht das


----------



## Msonst (7 November 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Nicht einschalten hängt möchlich mit folgendes zusammen:
> Der FU begrenzt selber bei  glaube ich bei 125% In. Mit sicherkeit gibt es auch die höher liegen.
> 
> Bei direkt einschalten eines Drehstrommotors hast du bis 600% In.
> Da bekommt die Endstufe schon eine auf die fresse. Und auch der Zwischenspannungskreis.


Achso, es geht ums einschalten, nicht ums aushalten aus dem Post um 8:33 hatte ich verstanden, es geht ums ausschalten.

Sprich in meinen eigenen Worten: der Ausgang des Frequenz Umrichters ist geladen, der Motor wird zugeschaltet und im Einschaltmoment zieht Motor erheblich mehr, als im Betrieb später.

Zwischen Maschine und dem FU hängt ja noch der Motorschutzschalter der Maschine. Müsste der in diesem Fall nicht auslösen? Der Motorschutzschalter ist eingestellt auf 4A, der Motor hat 3,5


----------



## dekuika (7 November 2021)

Hatte ich auch so gepostet. Ich persönlich kenne die aber noch nicht und deshalb baue ich keine MS Schalter oder Schütze dazwischen.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (7 November 2021)

Msonst schrieb:


> Achso, es geht ums einschalten, nicht ums aushalten aus dem Post um 8:33 hatte ich verstanden, es geht ums ausschalten. Sprich in meinen eigenen Worten: der Ausgang des Frequenz Umrichters ist geladen, der Motor wird zugeschaltet und im Einschaltmoment zieht Motor erheblich mehr, als im Betrieb später.
> 
> Zwischen Maschine und dem FU hängt ja noch der Motorschutzschalter der Maschine. Müsste dir in diesem Fall nicht auslösen? Der Motorschutzschalter ist eingestellt auf 4A, der Motor hat 3,5


Der Karakteristik eines MSS ist 14x In. der löst nicht aus.
Aber der magnetische Kurzschlusskarakteristik wird durch die Frequenz beeinflusst.


----------



## Holzmichl (7 November 2021)

Wenn man es richtig macht braucht man auch in diesem Fall gar nichts hinter dem FU.
Die Kontakte vom Wendeschalter direkt auf den FU verdrahten, PTC am FU anschließen und den FU auf den Motor richtig parametrieren.
Wenn man noch ein 1kOhm Poti an der Maschine montiert ist auch die alte Verstellung hinfällig.
Dann ist man ziemlich schnell auf dem Stand einer aktuellen Drehbank, aber mit dem schweren Maschinenbau von früher. 
Und zum Zurückrüsten: ich würde mir wirklich überlegen, ob das wirklich relevant ist.
Ich spreche aus Erfahrung mit einer schönen alten TOS-Drehbank mit 3m Bearbeitungslänge und 18kW Hauptspindel in unserer Mechanik-Werkstatt.
Ohne jeglichen Ruck und komplett stufenlos ist schon ne feine Sache.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 November 2021)

Da das Hauptproblem der Wellendurchmesser und die Vario-Riemenscheibe (und wenig Fleisch zum Ausbuchsen) ist, könnte man auch überlegen einen Normmotor mit 28er Welle zu verwenden, und dann den Antrieb durch eine feste Übersetzung zu ersetzen. Wenn man es originalgetreu lassen möchte, könnte man die Kurbel der Verstellung belassen, über einen entsprechenden Antrieb auf ein Poti führen mit dem man am FU die Drehzahl einstellt. Dadurch entfällt zwar die Drehmomentanpassung durch die Vario-Riemenscheibe, aber da muss man dann einen Kompromiss in der Übersetzung finden.

Wir konnten früher in der Reparatur auch Wellen aufspritzen, ich eine 2mm müssten sogar noch gehen. Das war aber damals schon nicht ganz billig. Du könntest ja auch für den neuen Motor eine neue Welle drehen. Drehbank ist ja vorhanden, du brauchst nur jemanden der dir die Welle aus und wieder einpresst. Und eine Fräsmaschine um die Passfedernut zu fräsen.


----------



## Heinileini (7 November 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Drehbank ist ja vorhanden, du brauchst nur jemanden der dir die Welle aus und wieder einpresst. Und ...


... jemanden, der das SpannFutter dreht.


----------



## Plan_B (7 November 2021)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Bei Siemens G110 1-phasig hast Du normal kein Problem mit nem FI, das funktioniert auch ohne Allstromsensitiven-FI.


Kanst Du das mal bitte näher erläutern? Ich bin grad verwirrt.


----------



## Msonst (7 November 2021)

Update: ich habe gestern nach ausgebauter Varioscheibe noch mal nachgemessen und habe festgestellt, dass hinter der Vario Scheibe in Richtung Motor ein Distanzring war. Die Welle ist in Wirklichkeit 24mm. werde aber morgen noch mal nachmessen und sehen, ob das irgendwie eine 25mm Welle sein kann.

... peinlich


----------



## Holzmichl (8 November 2021)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Kanst Du das mal bitte näher erläutern? Ich bin grad verwirrt.








						SIOS
					






					support.industry.siemens.com
				




"https://support.industry.siemens.co...ehlerstromschutzschalter-typ-a?dti=0&lc=de-DE"


Einen dahingehenden Vermerk gibt es auch bei anderen Umrichtern in der Betriebsanleitung, dass bei 1phasiger Ausführung ein Betrieb an RCD Typ A möglich ist.

Außerdem habe ich diese Variante (inkl. G110 1phasig) bei ein paar wenigen möglichst günstigen Kleinanwendungen bereits problemlos verbaut.


----------



## dekuika (8 November 2021)

Also ich habe das mal probiert, Trafo hinter FU geht definitiv. Anbei auch ein Bild vom Originaltrafo den Wacker-Neuson in ihre 42 V 200 Hz Stromversorgungen einbaut. Die laufen an 230 VAC 50HZ mit Mitsubishi FU's. Also sollte ein 1,5 KVA Trafo an einem 2,2 KW FU auch funktionieren.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 November 2021)

Das Netz nach deinem Trenntrafo ist aber dann wie ein IT-Netz zu behandeln, also brauchst du da soweit ich weiß mindestens eine Isolationsüberwachung um den ersten Fehler melden zu können.


----------



## Ludewig (8 November 2021)

Das muss m.E. kein Trenntrafo sein, ein Spartrafo reicht.


----------



## dekuika (8 November 2021)

230/230 Volt Trenntrafo. Primär in Dreieck, Sekundär in Stern geschaltet gibt ein 230/400 Volt TN Netz.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 November 2021)

TN heißt aber auch Sternpunkt erden und dann entsprechend absichern, irgendwas musst du machen egal ob TN oder IT.


----------



## dekuika (8 November 2021)

Sternpunkt erden, aufteilen, N und PE und FI + MS Schalter einbauen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 November 2021)

Schon klar. Ich wollte nur erwähnt haben, dass es nur mit dem Dazwischenschalten eines Trenntrafos nicht getan ist sondern sich dadurch weitere Komponenten ergeben. Da könnte wie oben erwähnt ein nicht trennender Trafo einfacher sein.


----------



## dekuika (8 November 2021)

Dann musst Du aber vor dem FU einen RCD Typ B einbauen, da Du Gleichfehlerströme ausschließen musst.


----------



## Ludewig (8 November 2021)

Wenn Du einen geeigneten Spartrafo verwenden würdest, so funktioniert die Erdschlussüberwacung des FU weiterhin. Daher müsstest Du in diesem Fall gar nichts besonderes machen. Aber gibt's so was?


----------

